# A ticked of kitty cat



## Matt D

Just finished up this smaller female this week on a custom ledge/snag


----------



## bowtech2006

Awesome job look great!!, Cats are hard to do it seems like, Seen so many bad mounts of them. But seen some at the S.C.I in Reno that were awesome to.


----------



## 3dn4jc

Top shelf taxi job, bro!!!


----------



## huntingful

Great job


----------



## John-in-VA

As always great looking mount ,one bad ass looking cat .I'm sure the owner will be pleased with it .


----------



## horsedoctor

Jeez.... would I really want a mount in my trophy room that made me flinch every time I looked at it? :mg: Great job Matt!


----------



## Brian811

Excellent work


----------



## BO-N-ARO

Nice piece of work brother!! Only thing I would say is the top lid could have been set lower to give it more of a squint.


----------



## BP1992

Excellent work


----------



## brian.kass

Nice


----------



## fireman127

Looks great. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## RustyFF3

Awesome stuff!


----------



## fencelake

Nice one!


----------



## evil ed

Nice kitty, but I'm really happy that we don't have them over here.

Exellent work.


----------



## Bmf_68

looks good


----------



## LIONhunt64

Good Work


----------



## NJnewbow

some mounts of cats look terrible. Yours on the other hand is art


----------



## cdw

real looking


----------



## SULLY305

nice.


----------



## azscorpion

one of the best cat mounts I have seen


----------



## sonofslinger

Cats usually look kind of funky and cross-eyed, but this mount is very life like. Great work.


----------



## ShannonT

Amazing! Looks very life like


----------



## GreedyGreek1

Nice job


----------



## HamdorfT

Really like the base


----------



## tim2970

Nice work


----------



## Gumbeaux

doesn't get much better than that! great job


----------



## bzachmann

👍👍👍


----------



## Brianmp01

I love mountain lion mounts


----------



## Cart54

Looks great!


----------



## RyanNelson

Looks awesome


----------



## Dillon Mahr

This mount is awesome


----------



## HolsteinW

Noice lion!


----------



## ebutler

That is the best cat mount that I have seen.


----------



## Mechanic 1

Great looking mount


----------



## Nick Hibbard

That'd be a great mount to have on the wall by the front door, scare some visitors half to death! Looks good!


----------



## Mogollon26

Thats a good lookin mount.


----------



## WannaXbe

Great job!


----------



## WhiteFalcon

Like I said on another site. The best cat I have seen.


----------



## wesdawn1

Matt D said:


> Just finished up this smaller female this week on a custom ledge/snag
> View attachment 2154492
> View attachment 2154493
> View attachment 2154494
> View attachment 2154495


Looks great


----------



## KaydNic

A big thumbs ups!!


----------



## Dana.W

That's awesome


----------



## Swineshanker

You did a really good job.


----------



## SNAFUstreams

Matt D said:


> Just finished up this smaller female this week on a custom ledge/snag
> View attachment 2154492
> View attachment 2154493
> View attachment 2154494
> View attachment 2154495


The sheer anger of this cat was captured. Bravo sir.


----------



## prime2009

Thats an amazing mount! Beautiful work!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs

Looks awesome!


----------



## tcg144

That would keep the kids out of my man cave… hmmm


----------



## safeskies

That's a beautiful mount! I always wanted a mountain lion, but have to actually hunt one to make that possible. I thought it'd be funny to put above the stairs in an alcove so you see it when you head down the stairs like it's leaping out at you.... my homeowner's or health insurance may see a spike if I did that though!


----------

